# Homepage (slices) vertikal/horizontal zentrieren aber wie



## reggib (2. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir mit Photoshop eine kleine Homepage in Visitenoptik gebastelt und möchte nun das der komplette Inhalt in der Bildschirmmitte (horizontal & vertikal)zentriert angezeigt wird!

Genauso ähnlich wie hier: http://www.date.com

Mein relevanter Code sieht bisher so aus:

<BODY BGCOLOR=#67CC00 LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<!-- ImageReady Slices (homepage_entwurf2_slices.psd - Slices: 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40) -->
<TABLE ALIGN=center WIDTH=670 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
......

Horizontal ist bereits alles zentriert (aufgrund TABLE ALIGN=center) aber eben nicht vertikal! Und wenn ich den Befehl VALIGN=middle hinzufüge passiert leider nichts :-(

Wer kann mir helfen? 

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## shutdown (2. August 2004)

hm also bei mir heißt der Befehl so:

valign="center"

und wenns dann immer noch nicht geht: <table height="100%">


----------



## reggib (2. August 2004)

nein, leider  es auch mit valign="center" und height="100%" nicht :-((

Der komplette Table wird leider immernoch NUR  horizontal zentriert angezeigt

Wer kann mir sonst noch weiterhelfen


----------



## Karl Förster (2. August 2004)

Das ganze geht nur, in dem du eine Tabelle außen herumbaust und die durch Photoshop erstellte Tabelle darin zentrierst. Die Außentabelle setzt du width und height auf 100%. Bitte darauf achten, dass es kein XHTML ist, denn dort funktioniert das ganze nicht!


----------



## shutdown (3. August 2004)

hab ich eigentlich damit gemeint

hätte ich mir genauer durchlesen sollen


----------



## Sebastianus (3. August 2004)

wenn, dann heißt es bei valign "middle" und nicht "center"

align = left, center, right
valign = top, middle, bottom


----------



## reggib (3. August 2004)

@Karl Förster:

danke für deinen Tipp mit der Tabelle außenrum!

Könntest du mir vielleicht noch sagen wie ich dass codemäßig genau umsetzte!

Mein Code lautet wie folgt:

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>homepage_entwurf2_slices</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#67CC00 LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<!-- ImageReady Slices (homepage_entwurf2_slices.psd - Slices: 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40) -->
<TABLE HIGHT="100%" WIDTH=670 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0 align=center>
<TR>
<TD ROWSPAN=3>
<IMG SRC="Bilder_neu/Slice_03.gif" WIDTH=79 HEIGHT=85 ALT=""></TD>
[usw....]


Wäre echt cool wenn mir jemand den Code entsprechend ergänzen könnte, sodaß nun endlich der gesamte Inhalt (alle slices) horizontal & vertikal zentriert werden!

Vielen Dank


----------



## shutdown (3. August 2004)

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>homepage_entwurf2_slices</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#67CC00 LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<table heigth="100%" width="100%" valign="center" align="center"> 
<!-- ImageReady Slices (homepage_entwurf2_slices.psd - Slices: 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40) -->
<TABLE HIGHT="100%" WIDTH=670 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0 align=center>
<TR>
<TD ROWSPAN=3>
<IMG SRC="Bilder_neu/Slice_03.gif" WIDTH=79 HEIGHT=85 ALT=""></TD>
[usw....]
</table>
```

Und nur so nebenbei: valign="center" funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## Karl Förster (4. August 2004)

Da waren wohl andere schon schneller. shutdowns Methode ist schon richtig, nur fehlen noch die <tr> und <td> zur sauberen Umsetzung:

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>homepage_entwurf2_slices</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#67CC00 LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<table heigth="100%" width="100%"><tr><td align="center" valign="middle"> 
<!-- ImageReady Slices (homepage_entwurf2_slices.psd - Slices: 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40) -->
<TABLE HIGHT="100%" WIDTH=670 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0 align=center>
<TR>
<TD ROWSPAN=3>
<IMG SRC="Bilder_neu/Slice_03.gif" WIDTH=79 HEIGHT=85 ALT=""></TD>
[usw....]
</td></tr></table>
```

*Und nur so nebenbei: valign="center" funktioniert wunderbar *

Stimmt nicht so ganz. Da du als Wert center genommen hast und HTML bzw. der Browser diesen nicht kennt wird automatisch middle genommen, da dies der Standardwert ist. Daher scheint es als wenn es funktioniert.


----------



## reggib (5. August 2004)

@karl förster & shutdown: danke euch beiden

leider klappt es immer noch nicht richtig, weder bei der einen noch bei der anderen variante des codes! :-((

Der Inhalt wird immernoch lediglich horizontal zentriert angezeigt!

Ich weiß auch gar nicht warum bzw. wo der Fehler liegt?!

Hier nochmal der originale (aber verkürzte) quellcode, damit Ihr vielleicht seht wo der fehler liegt (auf Basis von lars' Vorschlag, aber shutdowns analog!)

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>homepage_entwurf2_slices</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#67CC00 LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<table heigth="100%" width="100%"><tr><td align="center" valign="middle">
<!-- ImageReady Slices (homepage_entwurf2_slices.psd - Slices: 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40) -->
<TABLE HEIGHT="100%" WIDTH=670 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0 align="center">
<TR>
<TD ROWSPAN=3>
<IMG SRC="Bilder_neu/Slice_03.gif" WIDTH=79 HEIGHT=85 ALT=""></TD>
[usw.]
</TR>
</TABLE>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</td></tr></table>
</BODY>
</HTML>


Vielen Dank nochmals im voraus.....


----------



## shutdown (5. August 2004)

vielleicht irre ich mich auch...



> <BODY BGCOLOR=#67CC00 LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>



das  ist doch kein normaler <body>-Bereich
Erstens fehlen die " und zweitens kommen css-Eigenschaften ohne Style-Argument vor.

Kann das sein, dass das noch von dem Programm eingefügt wird, mit dem du deinen Content erstellt hast? Und somit noch zum Content gehört?

Dann solltest du mal noch einen extra Body-Bereich rum-bauen und auch die Zentierungstabelle auch darum schließen


----------



## reggib (5. August 2004)

kann durchaus sein, und es wäre zumindest mal einen versuch wert....

aber wie mach ich das genau mt dem neuen body-tag Kannst du mir mal entsprechend den original code von oben mit dem neuen body-tag und der Zentrierungstabelle erweitern

Wäre echt super nett...


----------



## shutdown (5. August 2004)

Basiert aber auf der Annahme, dass der alte Body-Bereich zum Content gehört...


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>homepage_entwurf2_slices</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</HEAD>
<body>
<table heigth="100%" width="100%"><tr><td align="center" valign="middle">
<BODY BGCOLOR=#67CC00 LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<!-- ImageReady Slices (homepage_entwurf2_slices.psd - Slices: 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40) -->
<TABLE HEIGHT="100%" WIDTH=670 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0 align="center">
<TR>
<TD ROWSPAN=3>
<IMG SRC="Bilder_neu/Slice_03.gif" WIDTH=79 HEIGHT=85 ALT=""></TD>
[usw.]
</TR>
</TABLE>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</BODY>
</td></tr></table>
</body>
</HTML>
```


----------



## reggib (6. August 2004)

*Statusleiste verändern*

@ shutdown: ok, ich habe es nun eingermaßen gelöst! danke für deine vorschläge....

kannst du mir noch sagen, mit welchem html-befehl (kein Java!) ich den text in der statusleiste verändern kann

da gab es doch einen ganz kurzen einfachen befehl, oder?!  ...irgendwas mit window.status="text" oder so

(Ich brauch aber kein onmouseover-befehl sondern dass der Text von anfang an und dauerhaft in der statusleiste angezeigt wird)

Danke


----------



## shutdown (6. August 2004)

bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher was du mit statusleiste meinst 

Wenn du das blaue Ding ganz oben meinst - (wo auch Microsoft Internet Explorer drinsteht) - da kommste über <title> blabla </title>ran



> <TITLE>homepage_entwurf2_slices</TITLE>


----------

